# R32 RB20DET Vs sr20det??



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

what year is the R32 RB20DET come in the skyline? i dun really know about it , so please help..
which one is easier to swap sr20det or R32 RB20DET
the R32 RB20DET and sr20det cost about the same.
thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/v...php?s=&threadid=10778&highlight=RB20DET+vs+SR


----------

